# Very different, but so lovely... Looking for a home



## Mareta (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all!

We are looking for a new home and loving family for a little lovely boy.
He is disabled cat, but it doesnt hurt him at all. He likes playing with toys, he can walk without assistance, he really loves people and he is so affectionate child!

He has an incoordination, but all the doctors says that he will handle it when grows up.
Sure, he will never be like other cats, but he doesnt even know that hes different.
Just look him into eyes  he looks like a very surprised child!
We cannot find a good home for him here, in Russia, but we still believe that somebody will love this boy.

This boy is just 7 month old, he doesnt have any problems with toilet, he doesnt need any special medical treatment, and he just needs a lot of love!

We are looking for a home, without outdoors keeping, because the boy needs to be cared about, and he can injury himself outdoors.
I can send video - to look him playing.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh he is gorgeous. It would probably help if you said where you are in the country.


----------



## Mareta (Jul 7, 2010)

We are in Russia, Saint-Petersburg.
Which documents (passport, chip etc.) should we have to find him home abroad?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi he is a lovely boy .
How did you come to have him ? 
I also have a cat like him -his name is Boris and he is now 2 years old -he was born with a version of Cerebral palsy (brain damage ) which is what your boy has -Boris cannot use a litter tray though he has to lay on his side and uses a puppy pad.
Is this how your lad walks ?-Boris has severe coordination problems but he loves life -as your vets have said as he ages he will develop more strength to help him 
I have 6 cats altogether all indoor cats due to disabilities .


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I found this -it takes 7 months roughly for all the tests to be done -he needs microchipping and rabies vacccinating and a pet passport to be issued plus airline travel documents.
Moscow Animals - Importing / exporting pets


----------

